# Fass Vektorgrafik



## nadchen (22. April 2004)

Erstmal  hallo an alle...
bin neu hier und hab auch gleich mal ´ne frage! 

ich bräuchte ein fass (weinfass) als vektorgrafik,
weiss jemand, ob man  sowas irgentwo downloaden kann!?

hab schon versucht so ein fass in freehand nachzuzeichnen,
aber irgentwie sehen die pfade total unsauber aus...
d. h. wohl noch für mich üben,üben,üben,
nur leider rennt mir die zeit weg! 
das fass soll teil eines logos sein!

hat jemand von euch vieleicht ein kleinen tip für mich?

gruss
nadchen


----------



## Hercules (22. April 2004)

Mach einfach ein Foro von nem Weinfass und mach das dann ins Vektorprogie.
Nun legst du ne ebene drüber und zeichnest das ding nach
und praktisch ist es, wenn du die Ebene mit dem Bild sperrst


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. April 2004)

Hi,

Du kannst auch einen kleinen Trick anwenden. Zeichne ein Rechteck und lege darüber das Linsenwerkzeug. Der Kreis der Linse muss über das gesamte Rechteck gehen.
Und schon hast Du die typische Wölbung. Dann noch die obere Kante des Fasses um 180° rotieren lassen und Du hast die Umrandung des Fasses.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## nadchen (23. April 2004)

danke euch beiden,
werd gleich nochmal versuchen, ob ich es hinbekomme  

gruss
nadchen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,
hab mal ne mpg drangehängt die zeigt wie mans ganz schnell Freehnad erstellt, mann kann natürlich die Pfade auchnoch verbinden wenn man eine Füllung benötigt.
Habs mal drangehängt, auch wenns vielleicht schon zu spät für dich ist!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,
du kannst auch einfach ein oval zeichnen es dupliziert nachunten ziehen dann per Pfadwerkzeug eine Linie an der rechten Seite zeichnen, dann nimst du den weißen Pfeil klickst in die mitte der Linie und bewegst die Maus nach links nun entsteht ein Boden das ist nun die eine Seite des Fasses nun mußt dun nur noch diese Linie auf die andere Seite des Fasses kopieren und um 180 Grad drehen. Nun nur noch das Oval am Boden des Fasses mit dem Messer bearbeiten so das du nur noch im Vordergrund eine Linie hast  = Fass fertig; du kannst nun noch die Linien verbinden um eine Füllung zuweißen zu können.
Ich hoffe das dir das hilft auch wenns schon zus pät ist lernst du vielleicht nochwas
.

Viele Grüße


----------



## nadchen (3. Mai 2004)

Dank Dir DirtyWorld!

Ist  wirklich schon ein kleines bischen zu spät, aber ich
kann es trotzdem noch gebrauchen!   
 

Grussi
nadchen


----------



## jfk adi (12. Mai 2004)

Diese Grafik kann man als Corel-Datei( reineVektorgrafik) per E-mail anfordern

mfg jfk adi


----------

